# flex track and foam



## Ed Dietrich (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok probably a dumb question but can i put cork and flex track down on top of foam using a glue? or is this a bad idea. finishing building a new table and thinking about using a 1" thick base so i can do a little extra landscaping below track grade height.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

No reason why not that I can think of besides the extra cost of the cork if you'll be cutting the foam away anyway.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's the way I did mine. Just go easy with the glue, you may want to or need to, change things. I used track nails on the cork and T-50 staples on the track to hold things down till I was sure that all was good to go. Slip two staples over two ties on outside of the rails, can run trains over them so you know ever thing works

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Magic is so right to advise 'easy' on the glue. You just want to have
a dab here and there. That way when the inevitable time comes
that you want to change something it's an easy matter to use a
spatula slipped under the road bed to loosen it. Pin down the track
to hold it in place while the glue sets on curves.

Don


----------



## Ed Dietrich (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, i appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> Magic is so right to advise 'easy' on the glue. You just want to have
> a dab here and there. That way when the inevitable time comes
> that you want to change something it's an easy matter to use a
> spatula slipped under the road bed to loosen it. Pin down the track
> ...


May I add to the dumb questions using glue on track, I have a tube of loctite PL300 I bought to glue inclines and risers and foam roadbed to my new table, can I also use it to glue track to the foam roadbed? 
If so, What is the accepted way to use it? Do I pin the track in place and put a drop here and there between the ties or do I place a drop on the roadbed and set the track on that? 

I have never used loctite PL300 before and it does not say on the tube, so the question is, does it dry clear. 

I never had a two level layout and always just nailed the track down.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not familiar with that Loctite glue. I used plain ole Elmer's white
glue.

Yes, you'll want to pin your track so it will hold the form you
want after you put small dabs of glue along it's path. It takes very
little. That makes it easy to remove when you decide you want
to make a change in your layout. When you ballast the track
will be further held by the ballast glue.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> Not familiar with that Loctite glue. I used plain ole Elmer's white
> glue.
> 
> Yes, you'll want to pin your track so it will hold the form you
> ...


the loctite PL300 is used to glue foam, to wood, drywall, concrete and brick and foam pieces to each other


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I've found that the best method is to lay a thin bead down the center, then spread it very thin. You can use a putty knife, but I prefer those fake credit cards you get in the mail. Gently press the track into the adhesive. You can pin it in place, and I use scrap wood and pavers to weight it for a couple of hours until the adhesive sets up.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I've found that the best method is to lay a thin bead down the center, then spread it very thin. You can use a putty knife, but I prefer those fake credit cards you get in the mail. Gently press the track into the adhesive. You can pin it in place, and I use scrap wood and pavers to weight it for a couple of hours until the adhesive sets up.


Pinning the foam inclines and risers in place and then placing the track temporarily on top and pinning it I have found that I have adjusted and slightly rearainged it 3 or four times as things unexpected popped up, like the loco hitting the bridge in the middle of the figure 8 when I placed some foam road bed under the track to check clearance. I had started the down incline about one and a half feet prior to the bridge, finally started the down incline immediately after the bridge, then I found track did not alway line up properly when everything was pinned in place, I guess this is to be expected, I learned how to cut track with a miter box and hacksaw, gotta get a blade with more teeth per inch then I will have for a better cut
Gonna clean up my mess and draw on the table where all the foam goes then tomorrow I will glue that down. Got thunderstorm after storm passing cannot do anything now.


----------

